# basic loft qestions.



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i'm in the process of designing a loft and have some questions. i live in mn and it gets bitter cold here dropping to -20 in not uncommon. my question is if i have a trap, will it be a problem with drafts and should i have it shut in the wither? nest box... will a 2' x 1' x 1' space be sufficient for each nesting pair? caging material (mesh wiring) where can i get them? thanks for any replys.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I would suggest making the trap with a door you can close when its not in use so no other critters can get in while you not looking.
2' deep by 2' wide by 16" high should be good enough to fit two next bowls in there at once (thats what you want to shoot for)
I use tobacco stalks for nesting material and get it from Siegel Pigeons online
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-loft-stalks.html
Mesh wire I got from Loews or Home Depot hardware store
I use the half inch hardware cloth


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i figured 1 nest bowl per each cubic foot... so 2 cubic feet should suffice...right? i hope 12" height is not too cramped.


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

you might need one of those water heater thingies most pigeon supply houses have, to stop their drinking water freezing over. And you'd need to use something in the nest bowls that retains heat, like wood shavings, to keep the babies warm


----------

